# What Flyer to buy?



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you guys were going to buy a dozen flyers for next spring what one would you choose and why?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

reel wings


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

> reel wings


 :beer:

Id probably do a combo of these and the string o wings ha


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

I like the tru motion magnets


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

SS Flyers would be my choice. I have 12 Feather Flyers and i liked them but the SS flyers look soooo good !!!!!!

I put all my SS FLyers where i wanted the birds to land and just spread the FF out through out the spread.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

teamextrema said:


> > reel wings
> 
> 
> :beer:
> ...


I know you guys are just trying to be funny but i think he wants serious replys. The SS Flyers are my first choice by far!, then northwinds and then the magnets. Never tryed a feather flyer before but they never caught my attention.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used SS flyiers and Feather Flyiers this spring. They looked very good together. The slipping motion of the Feather Flyiers combined with the flapping of the SS.

But one thing I had a problem with my Feather Flyiers was keeping them in the plug provided. I did not use the conduit like they mentioned. I used 1/4 rod and used hose clamps to attach the insert plugs. The extra bend/whip might have made them not stay on in the high winds. But in between flocks is when we would fix the decoys. Not a huge problem....but was bother some.


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

With the SS flyers i have heard some guys talk about how much of a pain they are to transport, is this true or if you get the right tub to put them in are they actually a lot less of a headache that evryone makes them out to be? I also was told that they break very easily is this true?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What breaks on the SS flyiers are the fiberglass rods. Yes they are kind of a pain to haul. What I do (now that I broke a couple) is buy a few extra rods and when I transport them I take out the rods.

I did break the tip of the wing on one of my Feather Flyer decoy. All they are is styrofoam. So they can break easily too. Again a few extra minutes will help save both these decoys from breaking.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

The best way to do the SS Flyers is to have every wing spar like how the new ones come in two peices. If you do you can fold the wings flat on its back and then layer them back and forth in a tub. I have 30 in one tub and bet I could still get a few more in.

Also having the rods in two peices alows for easy set up in the dark as you only have to find the center "straw".


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the responses so far I have got some great info.

I looked at the Northwind flyers and they are a lot cheaper, and look very easy to transport and set up. but just lack the realism in my opinion.
The feather flyers are a cool decoy, and i saw on one of there sites where they sell the combo and it has a bag for them to be put them in to transport which makes them look like a half way easy decoy to transport as well.
Then we have the SS flyer which i keep goin back to, they just look awesome and from the reviews ive read they work great in little to no wing also, which is a plus. they are kinda expensive but lookin to be well worth the buck. even if they take an extra 20 mins to set up each morning.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

GooseSlayer8 said:


> Thanks guys for all the responses so far I have got some great info.
> Then we have the SS flyer which i keep goin back to, they just look awesome and from the reviews ive read they work great in little to no wing also, which is a plus. they are kinda expensive but lookin to be well worth the buck. even if they take an extra 20 mins to set up each morning.


20 minutes to set them up how many are you setting up? Takes me about 3 minutes to set each of mine up. I glue the end of the support bar into each wing pocket and have the support spar cut in two. Much faster to setup this way.


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

was thinkin about a dozen, so maybe like an hour extra to set up. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> I did break the tip of the wing on one of my Feather Flyer decoy. All they are is styrofoam. So they can break easily too. Again a few extra minutes will help save both these decoys from breaking.


Doesnt it say on their website "THESE ARE NOT STYROFOAM"????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They may not be the typical styrofoam.....but they are very close. More like a certafoam used for insulating basement walls.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Roger that. I know theres a pic on their website of a guy literally bending the wing.

Everything breaks.


----------

